# does anyone know how to root peace lilies?



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

I accidentally bought one tonight at petsmart(it was labled as an echinodorus sword, and I didn't realize how dumb I am until I got home) so I am taking it back, but I broke off a couple leaves hoping that there is some way to root them, since I really like the marbled look it has. If anyone knows of a way to, please lemme know?


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

I don't think the leaves will root on that plant. You might as well just throw them out.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

No, the leaves won't root, but why not just keep it as a terrestrial plant? They are cool and easy to grow in a pot.


----------



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

Can they be taken out of a submerged spot with no soil and put into the ground? I'd always heard that was nearly impossible? Or am I thinking something else? Also, could it be kept in the same light that my bird of paradise seems to adore(I'm amazed at it, went from an outdoor plant in FL, was burned badly when I tried that here in CO, was brought into a sunny room and recovered, and is now living on a table in an apartment that gets dull light from behind blinds and occasionally a bit of fluorescent at night when we can't see. . .) or does it need pretty bright light?

And to make sure I have it right before getting another of them. The plant has the same flowers as a peace lily, the cup shaped ones with the weird white spoke in the middle, and has spear shaped leafs, like a peace lily. No chance of it being a sword then, right? In case I was wrong and put it in a pot to have it die because it wasn't a terrestrial plant. . .


----------



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

Well, I went back and got one afterall. It's the last one they had. So do I just stick it in a pot, or do I need to get it used to not being underwater somehow? Also, to make Sure. There aren't any swords with a peace lily type flower, right? And the one I have has roots coming from the middle of the bottom part of the leaves, instead of from the bottom of the plant, like the swords I have seen usually do. Plus it has the same general shape as a lily would. So that basically says that it is a peace lily NOT a sword, right?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Gosh a pic would be so helpful here.

There are a couple of things that makes me wonder if it is a peace lily. The first thing is that I've never seen one with the marbled leaves, and the other is where you said the roots are, but maybe I'm just not visualizing it right.

If it is indeed a Peace lily, it will do just fine in regular soil, in lower light with average watering's. It should do just fine in the same lighting you have your bird of paradise in.


----------



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

Heh, I put a pic in the id section. And was told that it IS a peace lily. So that mystery is solved. And it has a pot with soil now. Yay!


----------

